# Lady's litter - 4 days old (the super 6)



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

AND let's pray they stay super AND 6!! x

you'll have to please note due to tiredness and me just looking on colour and genetic probability, i sexed a couple wrong lol x

3 x girls and 3 x boys x

Piccys for you all  x

*The Boys:*

1. Black Solid - weight today = 150grams










2. Blue Solid - weight today = 190grams










3. Black Tabby - weight today = 160grams










*The Girls:*

1. Blue Torbie (Silver?) - weight today = 170grams = *R.I.P*

2. Brown Torbie - weight today = 150grams










3. Black Silver Torbie - weight today = 160grams










i swear if they don't stop eating me and mum will be shattered and they'll be big as houses!! they just constantly want food, no break for us lol x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous Lou 

I am in love with the blue solid boy and the blue torbie girl - they are just gorgeous xx

They are looking wonderful - keeping everything here crossed for you, hopefully you will get some sleep soon too.

Take care xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Awww they are gorgeous Lou
> 
> I am in love with the blue solid boy and the blue torbie girl - they are just gorgeous xx
> 
> ...


Thanks Hazel xx

Funny, i've got a soft spot for those 2, they're so laid back, along with black boy x

those tabby/torbies are noisy mischeifs and they're on constant nipple watch!! lol x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw thanks for posting pics

You know which one is my fave the blue boy:001_wub:

Beautifull babies - well done to you and mama.

D xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They all look gorgeous Lou :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Hope they continue to do well and you are able to get some rest xxx.
The little black boy is my favourite:001_tt1: blue one a close second :001_tt1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww they look lovley I like the black tabby and the blue solid but then again any maine coon is lovley to me lol Well done and congratulations on such healthy kittens, so sorry you lost the others but im sure in time you'll get them back


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks all xx

I just hope i can get them to grow big and strong along with mum x

i won't breathe until they're older and stronger though!! x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Lou

Just a question is the black tabby what they class as a brown tabby or are they totally different


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> Just a question is the black tabby what they class as a brown tabby or are they totally different


Yeah they're black tabby in fife hun lol xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Yeah they're black tabby in fife hun lol xx


ah that explains that then lol hes absolutley georgous, lol I love the brown tabbies so stunning.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

COngrats Hun!

I may come on a catnapping expedition!!!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW Lou, what a selection of cute kittens. 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you and the big 6.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed here for the super 6, they are beautiful so very very cute, i love them, xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

oh they are so cute  good that they are doing so well :thumbup:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all stunning xx


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabulous kittens and so big


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow there lovely i want the first girl shes sooo cute cant wait 4 more pics off them growin up


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww Lou, they are bloody gorgeous hun xx 

I have to say I do have a BIG soft spot for the coonies I love them, I think their muzzles are amazing!!

I am gonna love watching the pics as they grow up! xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone x

black boy isn't doing so well at the minute, he's had an infection and because mum's milk was running out without my knowledge he's a little dehydrated x

he's on lectade and anti-b's now, hopefully i can stop it from getting any worse x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks everyone x
> 
> black boy isn't doing so well at the minute, he's had an infection and because mum's milk was running out without my knowledge he's a little dehydrated x
> 
> he's on lectade and anti-b's now, hopefully i can stop it from getting any worse x


im so sorry it must be so hard being a breeder, Keep your chin up try and think positive, I'm thinking of him and you


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww they are all adorable. 
Hope the little chap gets better quickly.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh - my favourite little black one  Fingers crossed for him Lou. Hope he picks up  ((())) to you and the little ones xxx


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

omg theyre adorable !

'yeah, we cant see but weve got claws, look at our claws, raaarrr !'


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

sooooooooo broody for one!


----------

